# pasture for chickens, omegas 3 blend



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi there, had any of you tired pasture seed made especially for chickens? I purchased a special blend from peaceful Valley, a all organic farm and garden supply. This chicken forage blend has rye, strawberry clover, alfalfa, red clover, millet, flax, buckwheat, trefoil, and ladino clover in it. It is supposed to be a great source of omega 3. I got a 3 pound bag for only around 5.00 dollars! I'm going to try it out in there run. They are still inside right now until I put up there electric fence so it gives the grasses a chance to grow. I'm wondering if anyone has tried a mix like this for their chickens? Does it sound like a good mix of grasses for the chickens? I thought it might be nice for them to forage on. What do you think? Peaceful valley sells all organic things. At a really great price. I was looking for a good blend for my chickens and came across this. What do you think about it? You can also plant it in small areas or containers for the chickens. I wanted to share this with you all. Also wanted some opinions on the chosen grasses. It's supposed to be very healthy for them. Of course I'll still feed their regular food. This is just a supplement for them. Does it sound good to you? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It sounds great. I'm going to look into getting some myself. I just started a Master Gardening Class and I'm going to tell them about it too. They might want to sell the seed mix at the Spring event. Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

your welcome! I was actually surprised I found it! peaceful valley had lots of wonderful organic items. I wanted something "more" for them to graze on and this mix was just perfect! very inexpensive too! I love the fact that it's a omega 3 mix so this should make for some very nice eggs! I'm going to continue to plant. when they eat this pasture, I'm going to grow a small flat and bring into the run so they can continue to get the healthy grasses! I'm surprised not more people are interested. I was able to plant my whole run for about 5 dollars! Great investment if you ask me!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Interesting product. It's purpose is to spread into the field and propagate into plants they eat?

Is it the store's product or something they resell?


----------

